# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Singulair afbouwen/stoppen?

## linnn

Hallo,

Zijn er hier mensen die ooit Singulair hebben gebruikt of nog gebruiken en ermee willen stoppen?

Zelf wil ik ermee gaan stoppen. (dit mag ik ook gaan proberen van de longarts). Ik gebruik het al vanaf mijn 14 e en ben inmiddels 23.

Ik ben benieuwd naar de ervaringen van anderen hiermee.

Greetzzzz

----------


## suuske69

> Hallo,
> 
> Zijn er hier mensen die ooit Singulair hebben gebruikt of nog gebruiken en ermee willen stoppen?
> 
> Zelf wil ik ermee gaan stoppen. (dit mag ik ook gaan proberen van de longarts). Ik gebruik het al vanaf mijn 14 e en ben inmiddels 23.
> 
> Ik ben benieuwd naar de ervaringen van anderen hiermee.
> 
> Greetzzzz


Hoi

Ik gebruik Singulair nu bijna 8 maanden.
Wist niet dat je het moest afbouwen.
Maar waaom wil je ermee gaan stoppen als ik vragen mag
Het is toch om een allergie tegen te gaan,want daar heb ik ze voor gekregen.
En als je wilt gaan stoppen,heb je kans dat er weer een allergie kan optreden.
Dit geeft toch ook weer een flinke opdonder voor de longen.

Gr suuske

----------


## linnn

Hoi Suuske,

Je hoeft Singulair niet af te bouwen je kunt direct stoppen. De kans bestaat inderdaad dat je weer last krijgt van allergieen enzo. Waar ik inderdaad niet op zit te wachten. Maar omdat ik op termijn ook een zwangerschapswens heb, wil ik liever vast stoppen. Mocht dit niet lukken dan ga ik in overleg met de longarts naar de alternatieven kijken.

Maar omdat ik het al vanaf mijn 14e gebruik kan het ook zijn dat ik bijna 10 jaar later veel minder op bepaalde prikkels reageer, vandaar dat ik het eerst even zo mag proberen. Ik had voorheen ook de Q-var, maar daar ben ik al een half jaar geleden mee gestopt. Dit mag ik nog wel gebruiken als ik denk dat het nodig is. Bijvoorbeeld bij verkoudheid wanneer de kans op uitbreiding van het virus richting bronchieen en longen groter is.

Dus ik moet maar even afwachten. Wat betreft alergieen gaan we nu net een verkeerd seizoen in (hooikoorts). Toch ben ik van mening dat ieder medicijn toch ook een belasting is voor je lichaam (o.a. lever) dus wanneer het zonder kan zou ik dat ook graag proberen.

Groetjes,
Linnn

----------


## suuske69

> Hoi Suuske,
> 
> Je hoeft Singulair niet af te bouwen je kunt direct stoppen. De kans bestaat inderdaad dat je weer last krijgt van allergieen enzo. Waar ik inderdaad niet op zit te wachten. Maar omdat ik op termijn ook een zwangerschapswens heb, wil ik liever vast stoppen. Mocht dit niet lukken dan ga ik in overleg met de longarts naar de alternatieven kijken.
> 
> Maar omdat ik het al vanaf mijn 14e gebruik kan het ook zijn dat ik bijna 10 jaar later veel minder op bepaalde prikkels reageer, vandaar dat ik het eerst even zo mag proberen. Ik had voorheen ook de Q-var, maar daar ben ik al een half jaar geleden mee gestopt. Dit mag ik nog wel gebruiken als ik denk dat het nodig is. Bijvoorbeeld bij verkoudheid wanneer de kans op uitbreiding van het virus richting bronchieen en longen groter is.
> 
> Dus ik moet maar even afwachten. Wat betreft alergieen gaan we nu net een verkeerd seizoen in (hooikoorts). Toch ben ik van mening dat ieder medicijn toch ook een belasting is voor je lichaam (o.a. lever) dus wanneer het zonder kan zou ik dat ook graag proberen.
> 
> Groetjes,
> Linnn


Hoi Linn

Je hebt inderdaad gelijk als van plan bent zwanger te worden te stoppen met dit medicijn.Want geen van de medicijnen is bevordelijk voor een zwangerschap.Gebruik je wel nog andere medicatie voor je longen?

Nu heb ik pas die singulair maar sins een paar dagen heb ik last van mijn lever.
Hevige pijn kan er niet van slapen.De dokter denk dat het van de medicijnen is.Heb vandaag bloed moeten laten prikken voor te kijken of er mischien een ontsteking zit.En weer longfoto,s denkelijk een beginnende longontsteking.Dus ik ben weer erg benauwd hoesten en moe? Kan mijn lol weer op. Zelf gebruik ik nu voor de longen,,,Simbicort,Spiridiva,Ventolin en dan de Singulair. En dan nog bronchites krijgen???..
Maar je zult er zelf ook wel alles van weten.

IK vind het wel fijn om met lotgenoten te praten,hoe deze dit ervaren.

Groetjes Suuske

----------


## linnn

Hoi Suuske,

Last van je lever klinkt voor mij heel bekend. Athans ik zeg altijd maar dat het mijn zij is, want ze zijn er nog steeds niet achter waar de pijn vandaan komt.
Ik heb al sinds mijn 14e last van mijn rechterzij vooral 's nachts en bij het wakker worden. Soms kan ik me niet eens omdraaien door de pijn. Maar ondertussen heb ik eigenlijk alle onderzoeken gehad en ook al fysio en pijnbestrijding en ben er nog steeds niet van af. Maar nu ik jou erover hoor krijg ik ineens het idee dat het dan misschien toch van de Singulair komt?! Ik ben benieuwd wat er uit je bloed komt.

Ik heb al aardig wat medicijnen gehad. Ooit begonnen met Serevent en Flixotide later Seretide in combinatie met Ventolin. Maar sinds een jaar of 4 gebruikte ik Q-var 2x daags 2 pufjes en zonodig de Aeromir (soort Ventolin) en daarbij dan de Singulair 10mg voor het slapen gaan. Maar momenteel gebruik ik dus alleen nog de Singulair.

Wat ik me ook nog steeds afvraag is waarom het perse voor het slapen gaan moet worden ingenomen. Toen ik al die onderzoeken kreeg in verband met pijnklachten in mijn zij heb ik zelfs al een keer voorgesteld om de Singulair 's ochtends te proberen om te kijken of dat wat aan de klachten veranderde. Maar dat mocht toen niet. Ik moest met de pijn leren leven en inmiddels is het bijna 10 jaar later...

Wel balen trouwens dat je nu zoveel last hebt van je longen. Ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik ook nog steeds geen manier heb gevonden om het te onderdrukken. Sterker nog vroeger heb ik al vaak genoeg prednison kuren en injecties gehad en ook de nodige antibiotica. Nu mag ik van de longarts zelf inschatten wanneer ik iets extra nodig heb. Dus zodra ik maar even een verkoudheid aan voel komen ga ik weer inhaleren en soms lijkt dat toch te helpen. Soms helpt het nog wel eens om te gaan stomen, daarvoor gebruik ik meestal babystoombadje van de etos en dan gewoon even in een afwasbak ofzo. En een neusspray geeft vaak ook verlichting als je neus ook nog eens dicht zit.

Dat is weer een heel verhaal geworden zie ik... Toch ben ik erg benieuwd wat ze over jouw lever/zij gaan zeggen. En beterschap!

Groetjes,
Lindsey

----------


## suuske69

Hoi Linn

Ja de seredite heb ik nu ook gekegen ipv de symbicort.omdat ik deze nu met een toeter moet innemen.De dokter was van mening dat ik de medicijnen niet goed op hun plaats kwamen.
En dan moet ik daar de spririva bij nemen.

En het klopt de singulair moet ik ook voor het slapen innemen,vond dit ook al zo vreemd.
Maar je houd je maar aan de voorschriften.
Ik zal ben ook benieuwd naar de uitslagen,maandag eens bellen naar de huisarts.

Ik heb nu op dit moment zo.n pijn aan de lever continu.
Kan er niet van slapen kan alleen op mijn rug liggen gestrekt want op een zij liggen gaat niet. Neem er maar en paracetamol voor anders houd ik het niet uit.

Ik laat de uitslagen wel weten.

gr Suuske

----------

